# Fibro pain



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Just about every evening, my legs and feet start hurting. I can remember my legs and feet hurting as a child. Strange...


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Rowe2,I also have a similar problem, not exactly sure if it is the same as you have, but I have what I believe it is called 'restless leg syndrome' and I hate it! Is painful and annoying, my legs tingle and cant stay still. Makes getting to sleep a problem, which is a big problem for me in the first place! I am not sure of anything that can help - I do try to do some leg stretches and squats, which help a bit.Good luck.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Rowe!Yes, most of my pain is generally concentrated in my lower body as well. Lower back, hips, and legs. I also had leg pain when I was a child. It was called "growing pains" at the time, but I have since read an article stating that kids who experience that leg pain are more likely to deal with chronic pain as adults. Interesting! Maybe that is a connection for you too?I'm not sure what exactly can be done, a safe place to start would be over-the-counter pain relievers, and gentle stretching. Stretching oftentimes feels sooooo good to my legs. Not sure it really relieves any of the pain, but it feels good, and relaxes me.Melinda,I just wanted to let you know that there are several prescription drugs on the market now for Restless Leg Syndrome! Drugs like Requip, Mirapex, Darvon, Ultram, and even Neurontin have all been found to help RLS. Requip is the latest drug currently on the market for RLS. So you might talk to your doctor about your symptoms - he or she may be able to write you a prescription that will control most of your symptoms. He or she may also be able to definitively diagnose just what is going on with your legs, since there are many conditions that mimic RLS symptoms. This info might help you a little, since sleep is so important to our bodies!


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you M & M for that info, will most definately look into those medications and see what my doctor thinks and hopefully I can get rid of this feeling - which I have right now! - and yes, sleep is so important and a little more would be great!Thanks again


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I sure hope your doctor can find a way to help you! You'll have to keep us posted on how you're doing!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If you Google RLS and Cardiovascular Disease you will find a number of entries around links between these two conditions. I have had IBS, which I assume you have as well. I will, as well, very infrequently give an involutary kick when I am in bed. I use a supplement aimed at improving the cardiovascular system that has also stopped my D for about 9 years, now. It may make sense, if you have RLS and IBS, to try it as well for both conditions.Mark


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2004)

Mark,What is the name of the supplement you are using?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Melinda,It is called Provex CV, a blend of flavonoids that decreases the oxidation of cholesterol, strengthens the vascular walls (including capillaries), and increases circulation, along with providing general anti-oxidation. (The extracts are from red grape seed and skin, gingko biloba, bilberry, and quertecin.) Somewhere within those ingredients and properties, it resolved all of my digestive and bowel problems. The easiest assumption I can come up with is that something within cardiovascular disease can cause IBS-D-like symptoms. There was a study by a Dr Unger out of the U Adelaide some years ago that indicated that at least some IBS related to lowered brain circulation, which sounds like a cardio problem to me. Therefore, if you show other symptoms that may be related to cardiovascular disease--as RLS--or have a diagnosed problem of high cholesterol, blockages, etc. and also IBS, Fibro, CFS, or ADHD (it seems to work for some people with each of those conditions), then there is at least a reasonable chance that you, too, would find help for both problems with this. Because it is made by a customer-marketed membership company, you cannot just go down to the local vitamin shop and buy some. As well, because they have developed a series of co-enzymes that quadruples absorbancy and received scientific patents for the clinical work done with that, substitute products may not work as well. (I don't know, because I have never chosen to stop taking it, for obvious reasons.) The company has offices in Melbourne and it is generally available on eBay if you are interested. Mark


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yeah, I've got it too. My legs get charlie horses in them every single night no matter how much stretching I do or how much potassium or lack of postassium I intake. The cramp actually goes down into the arch of my foot. Yeow! I usually have to try to fly out of bed and put weight on that foot in order to work the cramp out of the leg and foot muscles. I don't have restless leg syndrome, though. I just plain hurt all over. If I think about it (which I try not to anymore since I've had it for so dang long and everyone thinks I am whining because "I look good"







) there isn't a muscle group on my body that does not hurt. I'm tired of the hard concrete rocks I have for muscles and the burning soreness......like a hot poker is being twisted in them, especially the upper back and neck. Ugh.


----------



## 16085 (Feb 3, 2007)

Most of my fibro pain is concentrated in my lower part, knees, hips and lower back.........my right hip is the worst.....I also have bursitis in that hip also. Oh and lets not forget oesteoarthritis in my spine!I wonder if my lower ab pain is coming from my hip.......my hip pain started years before my stomach.


----------

